# Sephora and BB haul!



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, hit the mall again!  Our local Sephora does not carry Bobbi Brown so went to Nordstrom to pick up a few select items to try out.  And here we go!  Apparently pink was the theme last night!

  	Clinique Take Off the Day, BB Bronzer in Antigua, MUFE HD foundations in 115 and 110
  	NARS Illuminizer in Copacabana, Juicy Couture Rollerball, BB l/s in Pretty Pink and Pink Mauve, MUFE HD blush in 4 and 10
  	UD e/s in Midnight Cowgirl, Sin, Stalker, Last Call, and a sample of Clinique's All about Eyes.

  	I had more MUFE that I wanted but they were very low on stock. I also went to Coach but more on that in a few days!  (taunting everyone!)


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 3, 2011)

Puuuurrty!  What coach items did you end up getting?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Puuuurrty!  What coach items did you end up getting?



 	To be revealed in a few days.....hehehehe....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol, noooooooo, the suspense!!!! Let me know how you like the bronzer, blushes and illuminator!! I've got my eyes on all of them...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Lol, noooooooo, the suspense!!!! Let me know how you like the bronzer, blushes and illuminator!! I've got my eyes on all of them...



 	lol Blushes. I LOVE them.  They are fabulous and I am getting lots more! You put a little dab on the back of your hand, dot it on your face, blend and you can add if you need more colour, but you just need a speck of it for each cheek (like 1/4th the size of a dime).  You can always add, but they are highly pigmented.  Best thing is that it has not faded and it does look super natural.  More than any powder blush, and I really like powder blushes!!  The eyeshadow had some fallout when I put it on, so my cheeks are glittery, but I do love it anyhow!  Must learn what to do about glitter on face when you don't want it. Today it worked!  lol  Bobbi Brown lipsticks. Boo.  Nice colours, though rather ordinary, but very dry lippies.  Even with gloss underneath. I won't be buying anymore.  NARS illuminator I think will work a lot like Benefit Moon Beam...maybe a bit nicer.  This particular bronzer will be more like a slightly shimmery pink blush. Nothing matches NARS Laguna bronzer.  I love it.  I have not used the foundations yet because I only try things on my face one per week when it is a liquid/cream formula so if I break out I can tell who is doing it!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful haul! The illuminator looks good. Can't wait to see the 'coach reveal'!


----------



## keetuh (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry if I sound silly, but is this "Clinique Take Off the Day" a makeup remover?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

keetuh said:


> Sorry if I sound silly, but is this "Clinique Take Off the Day" a makeup remover?



 	Yes it is!  I love it and have been using it since waaaay back when!


----------



## keetuh (Mar 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes it is!  I love it and have been using it since waaaay back when!



 	Ah, must be amazing. Does it typically remove everything?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

keetuh said:


> Ah, must be amazing. Does it typically remove everything?


	It does but I use it only for eyes and lips. There is a bit of oil in it, which doesn't really bother me, but it is hydrating and super gentle, so I prefer to use it on my eyes and for any dark lipstick I need to remove.  I use MAC wipes for the rest, then my Clarisonic Mia every few days with favourite cleansers, then lotion for day, cream for night!  I have it down to a science now!


----------



## keetuh (Mar 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> It does but I use it only for eyes and lips. There is a bit of oil in it, which doesn't really bother me, but it is hydrating and super gentle, so I prefer to use it on my eyes and for any dark lipstick I need to remove.  I use MAC wipes for the rest, then my Clarisonic Mia every few days with favourite cleansers, then lotion for day, cream for night!  I have it down to a science now!


  	Yes, it does sound like you have all of it down to a science. I can tell because of how amazing your skin looks! I'm going to give the product a try. How do you like the Clarisonic Mia, lol, I'm just asking so many questions. Sorry!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

lol Thank you for the compliment!  I love the Mia!  I noticed a difference after the first time I used it.  I thought my skin was good, but it made it smooth as a baby's behind!  It feels so good, too!  I only use it every few days unless I feel like I need it more. It is cold and dry out here in New England, so I might find myself using it more often in the summer.  I have dry skin and use the most delicate of the brushes and make sure I load up on Philosophy or my Aveeno cleanser and use lots of moisturizer after, but can't imagine life without it now!  I got the pink one!  I love that they have so many colours!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay!  The rest of the Coach haul arrived today! Just call me Bangle Baby!


----------



## MatryoshkaDoll (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh, great haul and I love your SN!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 8, 2011)

The NARS Illuminator looks awesome


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 8, 2011)

The bracelets are a beautiful addition to your haul


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you! I love my bracelets!


----------

